
Show HN: Gratefulness.io – Learning to be grateful, one text reminder at a time - agopinath
http://www.gratefulness.io/
======
CameronBanga
I'm not sure if it's a mobile site issue, but on iPad, I just get a constant
typing animation of what someone is thankful for.

I have no idea what this does. Maybe this animation culminates in something,
but whatever it is, it takes too long to get to the point. I got bored and
left.

Your Show HN title alone did much more to interest me than this landing page.
I want to like this, but I don't know what this is.

~~~
nekapoor
hey! Creator of gratefulness here!

haha sorry about the glitch. not sure what's going on.

But as to what this whole gratitude thing is: I initially put this together
for my little cousin who's been having a really rough go of it over the past
few years. We'd been talking about how to stay mindful of the things we're
grateful for. I offered up the idea of a gratitude journal but that didn't
stick.

So I told him I'd put together a quick app that would text him every morning.
He could respond to the text and I'd store it (privately!) for him. At the end
of the week, I'd email him a recap of that weeks gratitude comments.

That worked much better for him! I sent it out to family and friends and over
the past 5 weeks or so, we've been getting some positive responses.

In short, it's just a simple gratitude journal to help stay grateful!

------
bowmessage
The "thansgiving football" typo was the first thing I noticed, as much as I
hate to be calling that out. Love the idea for this site!

~~~
nekapoor
man..nice catch! we've had this up for 5 weeks and no one has noticed that
haha

------
uptownfunk
Love the concept! Guys, is this secure? I didn't see https?

~~~
nekapoor
thanks!

we are getting that up within the next day or so! sorry!

------
iM8t
What about Europeans? It doesn't seem like the sign-up form supports European
phone numbers (least not Latvian).

Do You have any plans supporting email notifications instead of phone
notifications?

------
phantom_oracle
I like the novelty of this idea, but I don't think the founders are aware of
the fact that an SMS/text is so prohibitively expensive for so many people
around the world.

------
amelius
Interesting, and good to read that the information is kept private. However,
the recent leakings of databases in the news make me reluctant to use this.

------
asher_
This is a really cool idea. I'd love to see it as a simple app (or maybe
Messenger bot?) rather than SMS so that it can be used internationally.

~~~
nekapoor
thanks!

Yeah we were looking at a messenger bot to figure out how to reach
international users. Keep you updated!

~~~
tmsam
I will make that for you if you want

~~~
nekapoor
Hey! That'd be awesome! What is the best way to contact you?

------
2pointsomone
This is soooooo bloody cool! Just the fact that you cared to do this. I am so
grateful for this tool!

Every day I reflect on how much I have and how happy I am and how grateful I
am for everything. I think about those who don't. Every day. It solves all my
problems instantly. It's the most beautiful problem solver.

~~~
pantacuzino
Do you practice stoic negative visualization? What's your process?

~~~
2pointsomone
Oh I have no idea what that even means :(

Honestly, I start remembering all the times I spent around very very poor
people and people from my country who don't have much. I frequently watch
documentaries on what is going on in Syria and Iraq, and the refugee crisis.
Often that's accompanied by thinking about where I was 6-8 years ago, and
where I am today. I watch a lot of Vice too, and there is a clear space in my
mind for the disadvantaged people in need. I only need to tap into it a slight
bit to realize how much peace, security, and well being I am lucky to have. I
start appreciating the smallest things: being able to wake up in freedom, to
have clothes, to have food and be able to cook, to be able to speak, see,
listen, walk, dream, etc. It's humbling, and it helps you practice empathy
every day.

Tbh, I am a very poor person by American standards even today; but it really
doesn't matter because I don't compare myself to people in Silicon Valley
(even though that's where I live).

------
aioprisan
please https by default

~~~
newjersey
I second this. Here's a good starting point for free certificates.
[https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/lets-encrypt-and-
heroku-...](https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/lets-encrypt-and-heroku-
solved/4272/24)

Also it seems that you simply let the application crash if the age input is a
huge number. Maybe limit the age input to three characters? I'm not sure why
9999999999999999 would crash the app though. Intentional?

~~~
throwanem
Surely not. Who wouldn't be grateful to live so long?

------
pep3
wow i like the simplicity. I just wondered how you will monetize this site?
Are you going to add adverts? For example, I am grateful for Walkers' Crisps
and add link to Walkers page?

------
makeee
This would be great as a Messenger bot for those that don't have unlimited
texting plans.

------
nubela
Nice font

